# cant edit contacts



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Im currently on stock 605 rooted. (Was on cm4dxgb but decided the little bugs were too unstable) I sbf'd back to 602 took the update then one click rooted. My problem now is that when I open contacts and select a contact to edit, the contact screen pops up for a split second and then closes. This happens to all of my contacts. Does anyone know what's going on???


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Usually happens when your freeze yahoo contacts or corporate contacts. Now, if you haven't frozen those, no idea.


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

"bobAbooey said:


> Usually happens when your freeze yahoo contacts or corporate contacts. Now, if you haven't frozen those, no idea.


Shit I deleted yahoo contacts using TB. SBFing is the only way to get it back?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure about that. I just freeze apps, never deleted them. Someone with more knowledge will be around soon I'm sure.


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Didn't think I needed it ... :/ freakin yahoo...


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

it's odd that it's tied in with the phones.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

DJSgalaxy said:


> Shit I deleted yahoo contacts using TB. SBFing is the only way to get it back?


i always uninstall BlurContactsSync.apk. Not sure what it's called in TB, but if you do that then you will be able to edit contacts again. Even with yahoo cantacts frozen or removed. And your contacts will still sync like their suppose to with your google acct.

Or you can just look around and download a 605 rom and pull the yahoo contacts out and put it back in your /system/app folder


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input bob and razor but I ended up SBFing back to 602 to restart the whole process.

Im actually pretty impressed with the performance of my DX with no overclock and some bloat removed. I had installed golauncher when I was on cm7 and it was a great improvement over adw. Now it works great as well on .605 rooted. Smooth page transitions is what I really wanted and golauncher is awesome at it.


----------

